# What phone are you coming from?



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm coming from the GNex, what about you?

Droid 1, Droid 2, Droid X, HTC Thunderbolt, Samsung Galaxy Nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Fadingintofall (Oct 29, 2011)

Good ol' htc thunderbolt here

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Droid 2... :|

the sad part? i would have kept it and skipped out on the S3 if it weren't for Motorola taking root away.
Thanks Motorola for allowing me to upgrade to unlocked goodness!


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

Samsung Stratosphere, but tried a used thunderbolt as well and the phone I bought to start with Verizon was the droid 2 global. So long as this phone gets proper developer support I'll be happy. The samsung stratosphere just doesn't have many people working on it, and the droid 2 global was doing okay, but was definitely not impressive in that area either. Nothing like the thunderbolt which has hundreds of roms.

To own a phone that has a truly official and active build of cyanogenmod would be amazing.


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnex here as well. Hoping the s3 has better reception and battery life.


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

Gnex

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

you guys coming from Gnex just spoil yourselves to death don't you? XD


----------



## NotJustAPhone (Dec 10, 2011)

Currently have a Galaxy Nexus. Thunderbolt before the GN.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## koonrat45 (Jul 28, 2011)

Droid X. I was going to wait for the Razr HD but I'll keep unlimited data instead


----------



## yoyoche (Jun 11, 2011)

Gnex.
Was going to wait, but didn't want to take a chance on losing unlimited data


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Droid X


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Thinking about upgrading from the gnex... love the nexus but I think when I got it they rung it up incorrectly so I still have an upgrade available.

So I could sell the nexus and basically get the s3 for free. And keep unlimited. Decisions decisions.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Bionic. Solid phone. Eclipse saved it gummy was nice but just got sick of Motorola and being locked out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

NotJustAPhone said:


> Currently have a Galaxy Nexus. Thunderbolt before the GN.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2


same here

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had an OG Droid, went to Inc, Thunderbolt, Galaxy Nexus, and the latest is Rezound

Galaxy Nexus had terrible signal for me so I got a Rezound. Rezound has been a great phone and would have been happy with it for a while but I had 1 upgrade available and figured I might as well use it before June 28th. If I don't like the SG3 I can just sell it


----------



## MadWicket (Aug 7, 2011)

The beast THUNDERBOLT honestly a very good phone. I plan to give it to my wife as she likes it. The dev community did us a good one for this phone. Looking at you skyraider.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Technically the Gnex but using a crappy enV3 for now since Im switching to Tmo


----------



## reKon (Feb 7, 2012)

For those who have the G Nex, how are you able to upgrade? Are you part of a family plan and your just using someone else's upgrade or are you planning on selling the GNex you have now? Even if you were selling your G Nex, you still wouldn't get enough know to be able to mitigate the cost of paying full retail for a GS3..

Is there something I'm missing? The Nexus just came out in December...


----------



## viper8u2 (Jun 10, 2011)

I paid full retail for Gnex and sold it for half......


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

OG Droid --> Droid X --> Thunderbolt (great phone) wouldn't be switching if it weren't for my available upgrade and unlimited data coupled with the VzW June 28th deadline.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sfobrien (Aug 3, 2011)

Fascinate running AOKP 38.


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fadingintofall said:


> Good ol' htc thunderbolt here
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


SAME.


----------



## smeech (Sep 23, 2011)

Bionic here....OGDroid before that.

Upgrading before the deadline...

I may get my girlfriend an S3 or RAZR HD at full price and sell her RAZR and Bionic..


----------



## holden45 (Nov 26, 2011)

reKon said:


> For those who have the G Nex, how are you able to upgrade? Are you part of a family plan and your just using someone else's upgrade or are you planning on selling the GNex you have now? Even if you were selling your G Nex, you still wouldn't get enough know to be able to mitigate the cost of paying full retail for a GS3..
> 
> Is there something I'm missing? The Nexus just came out in December...


Me personally I'm adding another line to my family plan then transferring s3 to my current line. Then I'll probably sell gnex as long as there's a nice signal improvement and battery life increase.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

reKon said:


> For those who have the G Nex, how are you able to upgrade? Are you part of a family plan and your just using someone else's upgrade or are you planning on selling the GNex you have now? Even if you were selling your G Nex, you still wouldn't get enough know to be able to mitigate the cost of paying full retail for a GS3..
> 
> Is there something I'm missing? The Nexus just came out in December...


My family has 5 lines on it, two had upgrades, so my Dad and I transferred those to our lines

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Crack-berry Storm ----> Droid X 
love the Dev work on the X, and can't wait to get an unlocked SIII so i can really enjoy a phone that is all mine.


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ill be splitting time between the SIII and Razr Maxx

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

In the last two years.....

BB Curve->LG Ally->Samsung Fascinate->Samsung Charge->SGSIII

the BB Curves were got on a two for $20 deal they ran, wasn't even worth that much....Ally was first android device, instantly found it slow and cumbersome, Fascinate was a really solid device but after trouble was given a free upgrade to a Charge, a 4G LTE device, so I was all over that

using my wifes old Droid X because I sold my Charge to essentially get a free upgrade to the SGSIII


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

HTC Eris -> Samsung Fascinate -> SGS3


----------



## p-slim (Jan 2, 2012)

Currently I have an lte galaxy Nexus, waiting for the white S3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arturocald (Jun 27, 2011)

Droid 2 warranty upgrade to Droid 2 global, tired of the lack of dev/from support because of locked bl so bought myself a fascinate and then wanted more developing and os updates so got a galaxy nexus. All in less that 2 years. Going to pre order my white s3 tonight. I have nothing to loose if I like the phone I'll sell my gn and basicly get my s3 free and if I don't like the s3 I sell it and make dope


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

My first and only smart phone has been a Droid X, now 18 months old. Very durable and a great dev community despite locked bootloader. Looking forward to the speed this phone should have and all the new roms.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Desertdog (Aug 19, 2011)

Samsung Fascinate -> Samsung Droid Charge -> Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## freebordjunky (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm also coming from the GneX. Bought it for 525euro and sold it for 350€ this those is so much better.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## RiggsDaRuler (Dec 7, 2011)

I will be coming from a razr maxx. I like the phone alot. Im on stock GB rooted. But the data connection going off and on gets on my last nerve. Batt life is the best thing on this phone. And Samsung phone have unlocked bootloaders.... =)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## jkeats20 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm coming from a Mesmerize running AOKP 39. Had a 28 day pit stop with the USCC GSII, which I loved, but the development for that was iffy and the CWM install routine was tricky. So when the GSIII was announced I still had time return the GSII. I'm pretty pumped that we're getting a top of the line phone along with everyone else - did not think that would happen for USCC.


----------



## edwards311 (Jun 27, 2011)

Finally making the jump from my Droid X....actually kind of sad to be putting it on the shelf, but the GS3 it too much of a beast not to jump on. Not to mention the DEV community is gonna be ridiculous for this phone.


----------



## crkone (Jul 7, 2011)

Nokia 5120->Nokia 5185i->Kyocera KX5 Slider Remix->Blackberry Curve 8330->Mesmerize

Wow...


----------



## grin0048 (Oct 3, 2011)

crkone said:


> Nokia 5120->Nokia 5185i->Kyocera KX5 Slider Remix->Blackberry Curve 8330->Mesmerize
> 
> Wow...


That's pretty impressive, I couldn't possibly remember all ~10 phones that I've had. Now that I think about it, I can't even remember the name of the now defunct carrier that I was first on.

Anyway, coming from the Fascinate.


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Bionic. My first android phone, which I've loved but cant wait to see what an unlocked phone is like.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wscaddie56 (Oct 19, 2011)

Omnia=>Fascinate=>Charge

Not as huge of a sammy fan as that may indicate but until moto and htc get back in the game i don't see a viable alternative. Looking forward to having more ROM options as the development for the Charge was limited by RIL issues.


----------



## Budwise (Aug 23, 2011)

Droid1 -> Thunderbolt -> GS3


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Fascinate=>Charge[/background]


----------



## Dream (Aug 22, 2011)

Droid 1 > Droid Incredible > Droid X > Thunderbolt > Droid Razr > Galaxy Nexus > S3


----------



## lynneddington (Aug 22, 2011)

X, tbolt, rezound, 3 weeks ish til s3

sent from my s-off rezound


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Omnia-Omnia2-Fascinate-Galaxy Nexus-Galaxy S 3


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Thunderbolt. Said thing is I really like htc but because they have let me down with getting ics to anywhere near the tbolt I decided to switch to the s3.

If htc can ever get there act together maybe ill try them out again. But it's unreasonable that the resound got ics first. Oh well the s3 will be amazing.


----------



## liquidmotion (Jan 17, 2012)

Coming from Droid X


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Me: LG Dare, Droid 2, Bionic, SGS3.

Wife: Fascinate, Galaxy Nexus, SGS3.

Sent from my hand held device using RootzWiki.


----------



## superstargoddess (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm still debating getting this one. I have the Gnex now, which I haven't had for long, trying to think if it's worth it to add another line and get this too. Official first upgrade on my 3 lines isn't until February, so I just keep adding lines.









Dinc2>Razr>Gnex


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

superstargoddess said:


> I'm still debating getting this one. I have the Gnex now, which I haven't had for long, trying to think if it's worth it to add another line and get this too. Official first upgrade on my 3 lines isn't until February, so I just keep adding lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here but I have an upgrade available. Don't think I'm getting the gs3 tho. If it didn't have buttons I'd be all over it. And i know Nexus will have better software. But I will probably change my mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Coming from a Razr. I got a Charge last year, then after 4 of them that all had bad radios, VZW gave me a Razr w/o using an upgrade. I have two upgrades available on my account, using one now for a blue 32gb GSIII to make sure I'm safe. Then saving the other upgrade in hopes I'll still be able to use it on another line and switch it. But if they close that loophole, I can be happy with this phone for some time. The Razr, on the other hand, is starting to piss me off with its sub-par screen and non-replaceable battery (can't carry around spares, only option is $120+ to permanently convert it to a Maxx and lose the warranty).


----------



## djd338 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have the GNex now. It's going to Wife who still has an Eris! I can't blame you getting pissed at non-replaceable battery. I couldn't do without it, plus the extended battery options, etc. I find myself in backcountry where I use only offline GPS. Plus it's handy to pull in a bad bootloop! Can't understand why they'd go the Iphonish battery route. AND, why not stick an SD card slot on a phone? It's not like it takes space and weight. Seems the S3 is a well thought out device and will serve all my needs.


----------



## Bigmike (Aug 1, 2011)

Uscc mesmerize, I've been eligible for an upgrade for several months now. Really happy i waited and passed on the s2...lte is going to be wonderful...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jmcharles (Jun 4, 2012)

The One and Only Droid Incredible! It was my first smartphone. It'll be sad to break up with her, but it's time to move on...


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Coming from Droid X (previous phone was a Blackberry Curve). Was eligible for 2 yr. upgrade on June 19 so was able to keep unlimited data. I would've considered holding out until the Razr HD was released but the unlimited data issue along with the expected locked bootloader of the HD was more than enough to convince me to pull the trigger on the S3. Ordered the 16GB blue version. Can't wait!


----------



## Rivafe (Jun 3, 2012)

Coming from LG optimus 2x.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

DX


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

DX

to follow the crowd

a few pagers -> a bunch of cell phones i can't remember -> some old samsung flip phone -> older candy bar style phone -> lg voyager -> droid x -> SG Nexus -> (back to) droid x -> SGS3

if i can figure out what the other phones are i'll update the post since i know everyone cares!


----------



## tmbarta (May 21, 2012)

Budwise said:


> Droid1 -> Thunderbolt -> GS3


Same here!


----------



## gts012 (Jun 14, 2011)

Omnia -> Droid X -> GS3


----------



## buckethead (Nov 7, 2011)

T-Mobile G1 -> Thunderbolt (yay for 1-year contract!) -> SGS3


----------



## iclickjohn (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey, me too. VZ-6800 (windows), then Samsung Omnia (windows), Original Droid, and then Droid X. Running Shadow RemiX Rom.


----------



## jamesjones52 (Nov 24, 2011)

Fascinate

Sent from my Samsung Fascinate using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shatter (Jul 23, 2011)

Two family members coming from Droid X (myself included) and two family members coming from Droid Incredible. Jumped before Verizon killed our unlimited data though this was most likely the phone I would have gone with anyways.


----------



## junjlo (Oct 1, 2011)

Dinc>tbolt>Gs 3 I've never owned a Samsung phone just tablet I'm excited but worried too due to the tablet never getting the love from Samsung seems like they leave their phones behind fast hope this isn't the case for this phone

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## papi92 (Jun 10, 2011)

Razr maxx

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drawmonster (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnex. And I'll never buy another phone without Gorilla Glass.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

Thunderbolt

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

drawmonster said:


> Gnex. And I'll never buy another phone without Gorilla Glass.


Same here bro

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Thunderbolt. The best phone to get you fully accustomed to the perks and pains of being a rooter.

-theMichael


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Giving my thunderbolt to my dad.









Sent From My Thunderbolt Using TapaTalk 2.


----------



## Ch2cl2 (Nov 7, 2011)

koonrat45 said:


> Droid X. I was going to wait for the Razr HD but I'll keep unlimited data instead


Same here

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Giving my thunderbolt to my dad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sending mine to my mom.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

G1>O.G. Droid>Droid Inc>DX>Fascinate>TB>GNexus>soon to be GS3

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Seems like there were a lot of TBolt users coming to this phone, me being one of them

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mg386 (Jul 19, 2011)

Vicious-Bassdj said:


> Seems like there were a lot of TBolt users coming to this phone, me being one of them
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Me too!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

Og Inc -> inc2 -> and I'm going to buy the s3 outright. And I'd REALLY like to buy this phone asap as my inc2 is giving me some issues and I don't want a loner phone when I get it fixed









Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

Thunderbolt here as well.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## winhwah (Jul 15, 2011)

I switched to the Gnex in Feb from a SGSII but I couldn't resist so I had to get the SGSIII. Gotta say I don't regret one bit


----------



## gkinsella2 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wish I could say I was coming straight from my DInc, but it didn't make it this far, so I'm on a loaner OG Droid.


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I got the Inc on the 1st day, got a fascinate when it it came out, bought the gnex on launch day, and preordered the GSIII. Only got the GSIII, like others, to keep unlimited data.

Played with it at sprint yesterday and can't with to get mine.

Sent through mental telepathy...or my Gnex


----------



## kast (Jul 8, 2011)

from the DX, it's served me well, probably give my DX to my sister


----------



## splashattack (Nov 20, 2011)

Thunderbolt. Painful going from Verizon LTE to Sprint 3G, but I think I can manage till Sprint gets LTE up in LA

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeystomp (Jul 2, 2012)

Thunderbolt it's been a pretty good phone. It pops out of 4g a lot of the times but might be the mountains where I live.


----------



## TheFaixy (Apr 9, 2012)

GS2 International

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## k0admunk33 (Jul 22, 2011)

HTC Windows Mobile phone I can't remember the name of => OG Droid (great phone) => Thunderbolt (another great phone) => OG Droid (TS Debby killed my Thunderbolt) => waiting for my VZW SGS3.

I was perfectly happy with my Thunderbolt, but last week as TS Debby went through I ran from my house to my car and didn't notice that my Tbolt (belt clip and all) fell on the sidewalk. I found it when I got back to my house about an hour later and the rain was still pouring. When I picked it up and took it inside, it seemed to be working fine, but the next day it kept shutting off and finally I wasn't able to turn it back on. I have it in a bag of rice in the slim hope I can get the water out and get it operational again.

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

DX

Sent from my A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## xliderider (Dec 31, 2011)

Blackberry Pearl -> Blackberry Curve -> OG Droid -> Fascinate(exchanged for)/Droid X -> Galaxy Nexus -> Galaxy SIII

Still not sure I want to give up my GNex, but the specs say the SIII will be a beast. Hopefully the SIII will be easily rooted on Verizon though.


----------



## dhonzik (Sep 19, 2011)

I am coming from a US Cellular Samsung Mesermize


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

From the HTC OG Inc> HTC Rezound> Samsung GSIII 16GB Pebble Blue

This being my first personal Samsung device (Gnex is my Gf's) I am pretty excited. I played with one in the T-Mo store a couple days ago which made me even more excited.


----------



## ohms139 (Jul 8, 2012)

From VZW GNex to Sprint GSIII 16GB Blue.


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

OG Droid>Droid Eris>Droid X>Droid X2>Droid Charge>Thunderbolt>Rezound>Galaxy Nexus...and on tuesday a white GS3 32 gb to play with until the Note2 or next Nexus, which ever releases first.


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

Just bailed on VZW Bionic and moved to T-Mobile SGS3. The best part? The fiancee was already on TMob but when we combined our accounts there, the total is only about $20 more than my VZW bill. I have the feeling I won't look back with any regrets...


----------



## Maxpower (Jun 11, 2011)

Droid X -> Galaxy S3 on Verizon.


----------



## CBanks (Jul 8, 2012)

Droid Incredible


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

coming from the gnex


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

L1Wulf said:


> Just bailed on VZW Bionic and moved to T-Mobile SGS3. The best part? The fiancee was already on TMob but when we combined our accounts there, the total is only about $20 more than my VZW bill. I have the feeling I won't look back with any regrets...


you left verizon for tmobile??? lmao. Wow. Thats like moving from electricity to gas lamps... you took a considerable step back in technology, coverage, speed, market share, innovation, etc. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

das7982 said:


> you left verizon for tmobile??? lmao. Wow. Thats like moving from electricity to gas lamps... you took a considerable step back in technology, coverage, speed, market share, innovation, etc. Sorry to hear that.


Maybe like moving from an electric powered DILDO to a gas lamp... yeah...


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

Just on Verizon I started with a forgotten model LG Flip -> Motorola Razr MAXX -> LG VX8300 - > Samsung Fascinate (CM7/ICS) ->SGS3 (And will definately be rooting and rom'ng.

Touchwiz may be improved, but still horrible. I mean, one of the key things I liked about ICS was being able to drop icons and it forms folders automatically. And with this I have to make a folder first. Ugh. And other little things about the app tray, notification bar (no wifi) and why does Verizon seriously put that bloat crap on? Does anyone actually use that crap? Rant mode off.....

Otherwise though, great upgrade from my SGS1. The Gnex guys I can see it not being that great sans SD card and 2gb system ram and slightly bigger display.

Wiz


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

DroidX. Love my first android phone, but it was time. Enjoying my S3 so far and can't wait until the time start flowing. I want to make sure it's working right before I root and void my warranty.


----------



## Dr.m0x (Sep 14, 2011)

das7982 said:


> you left verizon for tmobile??? lmao. Wow. Thats like moving from electricity to gas lamps... you took a considerable step back in technology, coverage, speed, market share, innovation, etc. Sorry to hear that.


I'm not even from the state's but I do know cdma sucks balls.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Dr.m0x said:


> I'm not even from the state's but I do know cdma sucks balls.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


actually, no. When you have CDMA and LTE together, like on Verizon, it's lightning fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wizardawd (Jun 6, 2012)

Dr.m0x said:


> I'm not even from the state's but I do know cdma sucks balls.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Here is why CDMA still exists in our country:

(1) Longer range per tower, and in a very large country with lots of open space in between cities, it's more value per tower. 1 tower can cover 310-30k people upto 18 miles. And at what.....250k per tower, one of the better deals.

(2) It was one of the first networks erected here, meaning it has a well established network. At least Verizon's is. My closest GSM Tmobile coverage is 3 hours away and AT&T's 4g HSPA network here locally is spotty at best and 1/2 the speed of Verizon's CDMA 3g. Mind you AT&T is new and the network is still throttled.

(3) Verizon's freq has been shown to be more capable of penetrating our building materials. Meaning, I don't have to go outside for cell reception. I can't say the same for AT&T here.

Wiz


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Coming from my Fascy!

I actually have no reason to upgrade, but I re-newed because I was up for renewal because the 6/28 deal... My fascy still works fine.


----------



## carhauler1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

SGS II Epic 4G Touch
EVO 4G
Sprint Hero CDMA

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carhauler1969 (Jul 28, 2011)

Dr.m0x said:


> I'm not even from the state's but I do know cdma sucks balls.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


CDMA in the US on Sprint & VZW has the best coverage hands down. I'm an over the road truck driver, and for me Sprint offers the best coverage nationwide, VZW is a close second.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

das7982 said:


> you left verizon for tmobile??? lmao. Wow. Thats like moving from electricity to gas lamps... you took a considerable step back in technology, coverage, speed, market share, innovation, etc. Sorry to hear that.


Wait, you're saying I took a step back? I'm saving about 50% on my bill, I'm getting devices that aren't bootlocked as requested by the carrier and I'm looking forward to LTE Advanced. Coming from multiple data outages, poor device support and antics like grandfathering then un-grandfathering unlimited data all while paying a premium -- you can be as sorry as you want about me "stepping back" LOL. I've been happier these last few days than I ever was with my BIONIC -- that is, I've got a kick ass phone and have not had a single problem so far. Compared to my BIONIC with random bluetooth/4g restarts while driving (I'm guessing cell tower handoffs? but why lose BT? *shrug* not my problem any more!),

I'm exceptionally happy with my "step back". I guess I'm sorry that you're sorry for me. Don't be, I'll make it, I promise.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

L1Wulf said:


> Wait, you're saying I took a step back? I'm saving about 50% on my bill, I'm getting devices that aren't bootlocked as requested by the carrier and I'm looking forward to LTE Advanced. Coming from multiple data outages, poor device support and antics like grandfathering then un-grandfathering unlimited data all while paying a premium -- you can be as sorry as you want about me "stepping back" LOL. I've been happier these last few days than I ever was with my BIONIC -- that is, I've got a kick ass phone and have not had a single problem so far. Compared to my BIONIC with random bluetooth/4g restarts while driving (I'm guessing cell tower handoffs? but why lose BT? *shrug* not my problem any more!),
> 
> I'm exceptionally happy with my "step back". I guess I'm sorry that you're sorry for me. Don't be, I'll make it, I promise.


It really depends on where you leave.

Where some people live carrier A is better, where others live carrier B is better. If you live in a city, multiple carriers re probably awesome.

That being said though, in general coverage comparisons, T-mobile doesn't hold a candle in terms of coverage to VZW coverage.

But shit, if they have awesome coverage where you live/work and need to be, then stick with them. I'd advise anybody to stay the fuck away from Verizon, they're a nasty company and they dilate your ass when it comes time to pay them. That being said, the only reason I use them is because of their coverage. YMMV with any carrier, but the majority of the time people experience better results with VZW, the coverage maps tell the story. Lots of places I go where friends with T-Mobile and AT&T (I don't have any with Sprint, lol) lose service for like 75% of the trip while I have coverage for the whole thing (I think there's one dead zone for like 20 min, but out of a 5 hr trip, I'm really not going to bitch). Though when we're back here it really doesn't matter b/c it's just outside of a city.

So for some it's a step back, others its a step forward. I def. wouldn't be running around saying T-Mobile is the shit, b/c that will just get you laughed at. On the flipside, I wouldn't go running around saying VZW is a bargain, b/c they certainly are not.

Like VZW has awesome coverage out in Cali....except where I was working, haha.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Coming from rezound. This root process at least doesn't require a paperclip and balls of solid steel to get soff like on that thing. Haven't gotten mine yet but we will see.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shark (Aug 23, 2011)

I'm hoping to come from a Fascinate. But I'm apprehensive about the locked VZW Bootloader.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Shark said:


> I'm hoping to come from a Fascinate. But I'm apprehensive about the locked VZW Bootloader.


Same, I haven't opened mine. I <3 my Fascinate, only reason I renewed is b/c of the 6/28 crap. I'm afraid to open mine b/c of this boot-loader. Not sure how much I can sell it for...should be under retail, but above renewal cost, I think. Then depending on what the difference is I can get a dev version if I really wanted.

I'm pretty worried.


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

Totally agree. I live in Denver, CO. I never said T-Mobile was the shit or that they're better coverage than Verizon. When I worked as a field engineer and traveled extensively the best coverage and phone options (back then) was ATT. I never could get my company phone(s) on VZW to keep a usable connection. I regularly missed calls and rarely got voice mail notifications from my house. While on the road their service sucked nearly as bad. Their infrastructure in Colorado was a mess.

Now, I'm a desk jockey, live downtown, etc. My experience with the BIONIC was horrible with all the major and local outages for the last half of 2011. Buying into the hype of the BIONIC very early on then getting shit upon sucked. Flying home on emergency twice while actually paying for legit tether only to have outages make it worthless every time sucked. Dealing with its locked bootloader was ok early on but grew annoying as developers gave up and moved on. Even giving up and going back to rooted stock was annoying since I'd have to freeze assloads of bloatware each time. Tweaking settings and installing apps to address its shortcomings sucked (when flashing so often). Things went from geeky fun to being a pain in the ass just to find a usable but current ROM. I getting off the OTA path and backtracking when official releases was interesting. I can't count the number of times I had to FXZ old images. With the ICS leaks things started to look promising but poor tower hand offs and random BT resets while driving became routine. The whole experience left me in a state where I was functional, with a bit of work, but NEVER happy.

Sadly, the only good thing about VZW was their customer service (having come from ATT) but dealing with my local TMobile rep was just as good. And I look forward to having some cool, mostly unmolested phones and a carrier that is more hacker friendly. I can't even say how relieved I am that I decided to make the jump while reading about the locked bootloader on the VZW GS3. I nearly paid full price to preorder and keep my grandfathered unlimited data. I'm pretty sure I can be mindful enough to keep my usage below 5gb without much thought. The only times I broke 5gb was downloading nightlies.

Of course, the guy who feels sorry for me didn't/couldn't take all of that into account, but then again, he never bothered to understand why my transition to TMobile has made me so happy, he was just quick to defend the premium he's paying to Verizon. I'm OK with that. He could pay them 4x my current bill, have coverage in the most remote places with blazing fast speeds and it wouldn't phase me one bit.

All that matters to me is that I'm getting a better product, better support and services that are (let's face it) indistinguishable in my everyday use for half the cost. So I'm getting 12mbps instead of 20 -- that's still nothing to sneeze at and other than bragging rights, who cares? Call me crazy but I'll take 12 that works when I need it over 20 that's there 90% of the time.

Is my situation typical of the majority? Probably not, but I'm sure there are others that can relate and are considering the jump.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brody30 (Aug 14, 2011)

coming from the D2G -> white s3...


----------



## Hmong_Xiong (Jan 2, 2012)

Droid RAZR - Fascinate - my amazing locked 32 white S3

Sent from my SCH-I535


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

L1Wulf said:


> Totally agree. I live in Denver, CO. I never said T-Mobile was the shit or that they're better coverage than Verizon. When I worked as a field engineer and traveled extensively the best coverage and phone options (back then) was ATT. I never could get my company phone(s) on VZW to keep a usable connection. I regularly missed calls and rarely got voice mail notifications from my house. While on the road their service sucked nearly as bad. Their infrastructure in Colorado was a mess.
> 
> Now, I'm a desk jockey, live downtown, etc. My experience with the BIONIC was horrible with all the major and local outages for the last half of 2011. Buying into the hype of the BIONIC very early on then getting shit upon sucked. Flying home on emergency twice while actually paying for legit tether only to have outages make it worthless every time sucked. Dealing with its locked bootloader was ok early on but grew annoying as developers gave up and moved on. Even giving up and going back to rooted stock was annoying since I'd have to freeze assloads of bloatware each time. Tweaking settings and installing apps to address its shortcomings sucked (when flashing so often). Things went from geeky fun to being a pain in the ass just to find a usable but current ROM. I getting off the OTA path and backtracking when official releases was interesting. I can't count the number of times I had to FXZ old images. With the ICS leaks things started to look promising but poor tower hand offs and random BT resets while driving became routine. The whole experience left me in a state where I was functional, with a bit of work, but NEVER happy.
> 
> ...


Don't think it's very atypical, either. Phone companies are quite a lot of "YMMV" - some people have good experiences, some people have terrible ones. Just like banks.

I remember there was a time like 2 years ago when I had constant missed calls (as did my Dad, and he was running VZW shit, same phone) and shit with Verizon, but they got their shit together. I'll switch away from Verizon eventually, but right now I think it suits me the best. I like the full time coverage. I'll probably go to AT&T when this contract expires, but who knows.


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

From HTC rezound

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rogue (Jul 19, 2011)

From DroidX. Kinda miss it already and it's only been a day..... (who woulda thought a person could have such devotion to a droid)


----------



## jhanford (Jun 11, 2011)

rogue said:


> From DroidX. Kinda miss it already and it's only been a day..... (who woulda thought a person could have such devotion to a droid)


Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki

Came from the Droid X too. Kind of sucks with the current ROM situation on the VZW SGS3. Ironic that I was running CM9 on the DX.

Plus the signal strength on the SGS3 is about 10dBm worse than the DX


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Droid X, took the preorder to keep my unlimited data... Glad I did, Verizon 4G speeds are just awesome


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> Droid X, took the preorder to keep my unlimited data... Glad I did, Verizon 4G speeds are just awesome


They are, locked bootloader is not







.


----------



## xSunny (Dec 18, 2011)

GNex before that S2..


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus and then a Samsung Fascinate only to wait for my delivery of the S3 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankiedizzle87 (Dec 27, 2011)

Galaxy nexus

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bolt. Just ordered s3 today. Though signal side by side was 92 on the S3 and 78 on the Bolt. Hope it will do okay.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Bill3508 said:


> Bolt. Just ordered s3 today. Though signal side by side was 92 on the S3 and 78 on the Bolt. Hope it will do okay.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Blah, a lot of people reported lower signal strengths with the SGS3.


----------



## gutsyslap1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> Blah, a lot of people reported lower signal strengths with the SGS3.


I'm sure it'll be fine. Normal Sammy stuff.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Came from a galaxy nexus here. Had to eat the early termination fees of verizon
Dang

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

im coming from the mesmerize, (which is still a sweet phone with AOKP milestone 6)


----------



## Golfman560 (Sep 15, 2011)

Fascinate to the S3. I actually hard bricked my Fascinate two days before getting my S3. I'm so glad I got it pre-ordered.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Golfman560 said:


> Fascinate to the S3. I actually hard bricked my Fascinate two days before getting my S3. I'm so glad I got it pre-ordered.


How'd you pull that one off?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

droidstyle said:


> HTC Eris -> Samsung Fascinate -> SGS3


Its funny that we have the exact same upgrade path 

You will be seeing a lot more of me around here in the future

And how the hell did you manage to brick a fascinate golf?

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## gasb00st (May 20, 2012)

sony xperia x10


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

lol wait for this. original iphone. pphhhhh lol jk.
i come from th nokia twist


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

G1, OG droid, dinc, dx, fascinate, tb, nexus, sg3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

OG Droid -> HTC Thunderbolt -> Sammy S3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

OG Droid -> Droid 2 -> HTC Thunderbolt -> GS3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greenlantan (Dec 22, 2011)

I like myself some android phones.

Droid 2 > HTC Tbolt > GNex > Razr Maxx > GSIII


----------



## enomele (Jul 14, 2012)

Droid incredible 1 -> VZW SGS3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## playbeasy (Jul 16, 2011)

Last 3 were Evo, Tbolt, GNex, then the GS3.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## TDetroit (Jun 30, 2012)

Let's see....quick history, I never keep a phone longer than 10-12 months. I have multiple lines with different Upgrade dates so I usually hand my phones down to my spouse, mom, or sister.

Smartphone history....BB8800-MotoQ9c-BB8830(Left Sprint for AT&T)-iPhone3(I was with AT&T for 6 months but dumped them because of poor signals in my area and went to VZW)BB Storm-HTC Eris-OG Droid-HTC Thunderbolt-Galaxy Nexus-SGIII-let's see what comes out around Thanksgiving....


----------



## mutelight (Jan 5, 2012)

Last phone was the Galaxy Nexus.

Whole history:
Motorola StarTAC (analog)
Motorola StarTAC (digital)
Motorola V50
Motorola V60
Motorola V710
Sanyo (can't remember model)
UTStarcom vx6700
iPhone
iPhone 3G
iPhone 3G S
iPhone 4
Samsung Galaxy S II
Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## dhaliwal925 (Jun 7, 2011)

LG Flip phone > Some big ass Samsung PDA > XV8600 > Samsung i760 > Droid X > Thunderbolt > LG Revolution (the BIGGEST downgrade ever!) > GNEX (For Sale) > SGS3


----------



## JKBane (Jun 18, 2011)

IPhone 4S

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

OG Droid
Droid X2
Bionic
RAZR
GNex
Here
?

(Rooted and tinkered with many others, awaiting more!)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## janker5050 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sprint- HTC Evo 4g, HTC Evo 3d, Nexus S 4g, Epic Touch 4g (galaxy s2)
Verizon- Galaxy Nexus, Razr, Razr Maxx, HTC Rezound, back to the Gnex, currently running Galaxy S3......HAD MY SHARE OF PHONES IN THE LAST 2YEARS....I'd have to say but of all the phone I had I love this SGS3 the best...but nothing can compare to the development community the OG Evo had..I hope this device gets a community that was as great as that....

Sent for my Galaxy S3


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Omnia, Omnia II, Droid Eris, Samsung Fascinate, Samsung Charge, Galaxy S3

Always been a Samsung fan lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## ddggttff3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh boy, um...

Some Old Sony Excursion, LG Env, Blackberry Tour, Blackberry Bold, Droid X, Bionic, GS3.

I still feel my old LG Env was the best phone, I liked it back when our phones were phones.


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Said goodbye to my droid x today. Traded in on the GS3 and Tab 2 7. First sammie devices.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## valorian (Nov 22, 2011)

Upgraded from an HTC Incredible 2 last Sunday. Other than getting use to the bigger screen I'm glad I got this phone.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

DX. Never own another locked phone. Yea, I got this with locked boot loader but knew something would break. To many devas working to get it done. It came a different way. But hey who cares as long as we got it unlocked.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

HTC Hero - LG Optimus S - HTC Evo - HTC Evo 3D - Galaxy S II - Galaxy Nexus. WoW, no wonder the wife gets mad when I buy a new phone. LoL

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Galaxy Nexus, but I still have it and will be switching back and forth.


----------



## bgolden84 (Jun 28, 2011)

G1,mytouch,mytouch slide,hd2, og galaxy s, galaxy s 4g, nexus s, LG g2x, mytouch 4g, iPhone 4, og evo evo 3d, sgs2,iPhone 4s, and now the sgs3. Best of them all by far. Although the hd2 is insane. The amount of development that phone had and still has is amazing

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

bgolden84 said:


> G1,mytouch,mytouch slide,hd2, og galaxy s, galaxy s 4g, nexus s, LG g2x, mytouch 4g, iPhone 4, og evo evo 3d, sgs2,iPhone 4s, and now the sgs3. Best of them all by far. Although the hd2 is insane. The amount of development that phone had and still has is amazing
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Crazy Mad Development!

The ability to 'mod' the HTC HD2 and run multiple different operating systems from NAND or SD card has given it an enduring popularity,and this made HTC HD2 one of the phones which could run the largest number of operating systems in the world.
Android (versions 2.2 Froyo, 2.3 Gingerbread, 4.0.4 Ice Cream Sandwich [Base: CyanogenMod 9], and Android 4.1 Jelly Bean [Base : Alpha built of CyanogenMod 10]), Ubuntu, MeeGo and Windows Phone have been unofficially ported to the HD2.[sup][21][/sup][sup][22][/sup][sup][23][/sup] In addition, many customised versions of Windows Mobile are available for the device, with version ranged from 6.1,[sup][24][/sup] 6.5,[sup][25][/sup] = 6.5.3 to 6.5.5. Users who are not satisfied with the existing functionality of the device, or who are just curious, can mod the device to make it more usable and useful.
In early October 2010, a video was released that appeared to show a HD2 booting into Windows Phone by way of Russian developer Cotulla's MAGLDR tool (a bootloader), which was initially created to allow the booting of Android from the device's NAND flash.[sup][26][/sup] As of January 13th 2011, MAGLDR and a WP7 ROM are publicly available. Windows Phone Genuine checks prevent access to Windows Live services.[sup][27][/sup] A solution to this problem has been found, though the legality of the activation is still not fully known, and is frowned heavily upon by Microsoft.[sup][28][/sup] Windows Phone RTM (_Release To Manufacturers_) was ported to the HD2 in August 2011,[sup][29][/sup] a month after ROM developers at xda-developers made successful an attempt to run a beta version on the device.
The HTC HD2 has also been modified to run Windows 95,[sup][30][/sup] Windows 98 and Windows XP,[sup][31][/sup] through a ROM image on QEMU Puppy, although networking does not function on Windows 95 and Windows 98 as of 2010.
First PlayStation Emulator for Windows CE, a PlayStation 1 emulator for Windows CE devices, was ported to the HD2 in December 2009, a few months after the initial release of the HD2.[sup][32][/sup]

[sup]^source = [/sup]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTC_HD2


----------

